# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  ساعة مجانية و5 جيغا أنترنت من “أورونج” لزبنائها المغاربة

## mohamed73

أفاد اييف غوتييه، مدير شركة “أورونج” بالمغرب، زوال يوم الخميس في  الصخيرات، خلال إعطاء الانطلاقة الرسمية لشركة “أورونج” وتعويضها  بـ”ميديتيل”، أن الزبناء الجدد سيستفيدون من 60 دقيقة من المكالمات  المجانية، كهدية للترحيب بهم.
وأضاف المتحدث ذاته، أن الشركة ستخصص 5  جيغا من الأنترنت للزبناء القدامى لميديتيل، البالغ عددهم 16 ألف زبون،  مشددا أن العلاقة بين “ميديتيل” و”أورونج” متميزة جدا، ومبنية على الثقة.
من  جهته، تحدث ستيفان ريشارد، المدير العام لشركة “أورانج”، عن حضور العلامة  في أكثر من 29 بلدا عبر العالم، على أن يكون المغرب، ثالث بلد عربي، بعد  مصر والأردن وتونس.
شركة “أورونج”، أو “فرانس تيليكوم سابقا”، أنشأت قبل 22 سنة، فيما تم تأسيس “أورنج فرنسا” قبل 11 سنة، حيث اختارت باريس مقرا لها.

----------


## spiwell

*سبحان الله .. الحمد لله .. لا اله الا الله .. الله اكبر*

----------

